# Eye Test for Driving License



## stamboy

I got told eye tests are free for people applying for a license but today got quoted AED 150.

As it happened I couldn't get it anyhow as I didn't have my passport with me or photos. 

Anyone know where these so-called free sight tests are or is it just a myth?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Myth, as far as I know - we paid for ours!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

Myth, unless your company is paying (ours did)


----------



## asharma0001

I paid for mine too


----------



## BringBackBuck8

Paid the fee; 'eye test' took 10 seconds. 

"Sit there, look at the wall can you read the third bottom line?"

"You're fine."

No taxes in Dubai?


----------



## Frenjon

I also paid 150 AED - you can do it at most opticians. Mine was pretty thorough. 
Magrabi Optical in Mirdif City Centre.. 

Later I of course got SMS spam from them because they had my phone number.
Lesson learned = no need to give them your correct number, nothing is recorded from the RTA at that point.

RTA requires the "approved" eye test receipt when you go and get your UAE drivers license.


----------



## vantage

BringBackBuck8 said:


> Paid the fee; 'eye test' took 10 seconds. "Sit there, look at the wall can you read the third bottom line?" "You're fine." No taxes in Dubai?


Same here, with the added "well, your left eyes good" tick!

It was 100 AED just 2 years ago. That's quite some inflation!


----------



## Mclovin oo7

You can get it done for 100 at the small hut next to Al Barsha Police station. I wear glasses but as per the "test" they did, I have 20/20 vision.


----------



## twowheelsgood

The RTA building near Noor Bank Metro station had an eye test place in their office building.

They couldn't make head not tail of what to do with someone with marginal colour blindness though - passed every test except the Isihara coluor spots test, which I fail every time.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Think I also paid 100 dhs, 2 years ago, next to the RTA opposite Mall of the Emirates. 
Nothing is for free here


----------



## CptMike

I always fail the Isihara color test. 
Is that a problem? 

Is there a clinic which doesn't do this test?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi
I don't remember doing a colour test with mine!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

CptMike said:


> I always fail the Isihara color test.
> Is that a problem?
> 
> Is there a clinic which doesn't do this test?


I just told the lady I could see Red and Green traffic lights fine and it had never been an issue - something like 10% of males have this but most don't even realise it.

She just gave me a pass.


----------



## sm105

It was free for me in Ras Al Khaimah.


----------



## kmdxb

Just did mine today (renewal of existing dubai licence) and used the eye test place that is at barsha police dept. Cost 140, consisted of reading a projected wall chart with right eye and then with left (other eye is covered over each time) and then doing a couple of those 'can you see the number in these coloured dots' tests.


----------

